

Rate my startup - SEOTrac.com - garment

Nutshell: SEOTrac allows users to track and monitor the effectiveness of their SEO (Search Engine Optimization) campaigns.  I'd appreciate your feedback!<p>Long Version: SEO is going to be a Wild West community for the foreseeable future.  Believe me, I know; I have an affiliate marketing site that tried (unsuccessfully) to compete against guys with big PPC marketing dollars, and I quickly learned SEO is the only way to go (for that site, anyway).<p>When I tried searching for SEOs, I was incredibly frustrated - there's no reputable source for objectively ranking SEO performance, and especially SEOs that work in particular industry verticals, so I decided to do something about it.  My site, SEOTrac.com, allows users to track, for free, the performance of their campaigns (PageRank moves over time, keyword ranking statistics, etc.).  The big question I’m trying to answer for everyone using SEO – you’ve spent $$ on improving your rankings; could you have done any better?  And with which SEO company?<p>Once I have enough SEO’s in my database, and enough campaigns, I’ll be able to rank the effectiveness of those SEOs, and give an objective data point to webmasters or site owners looking to add or improve SEO in their marketing mix.<p>Signup is free and as easy as adding a URL and clicking “Sign Up”, so in addition to comments, please add your site to the database (if not an SEO Campaign as well, either done in-house or through an professional).<p>I’m at michaelhn AT SEOTrac (dot) com if you want to reach out to me personally (including, if you think you can help over and above your HN comments).<p>Thanks!
======
boundlessdreamz
I added my site (www.manu-j.com) and after adding it took a long time to load.
Maybe you were trying to analyze the site in the mean time. It would have been
better to load the dashboard page and then load the results via ajax so that
the user know what is happening.

Also after I login I don't see any information that I can't get from webmaster
console. It would be nice to see an example report before I signup

